# Elite Labs Ostanish



## girpy (Aug 10, 2012)

was wondering if anyone has tried this and could comment on the quality?

seems like for 50 dollars you get 3 months worth of Ostarine so if the product is what they say it is that's a hell of a deal.

Elite Labs Ostanish - MK-2866 Ostarine


----------



## jwa (Aug 10, 2012)

So far as I know this is a new product, but it is from quality folks. The price is, indeed, INSANE. It'd make a great buy if you're looking for some good gains without unnecessary suppression. 

Stacking it with new BPS FormaSurge would be awesome as well!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bro I was about to say same thing. I've seen quite a few jump on this. I wanta give it a try after my cycle. Stuff is sick considering the low price. Orbit is unreal at bringing in the newbies!


----------



## onthemove (Aug 17, 2012)

I just started it-Ostanish, cycling it with dermacrine, should be good


----------



## jwa (Aug 18, 2012)

onthemove said:


> I just started it-Ostanish, cycling it with dermacrine, should be good



nice bro! logging it anywhere by chance?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2012)

*IronMagLabs Osta Rx*

*25% Off Coupon Code = OSTA25*


----------



## onthemove (Aug 19, 2012)

jwa said:


> nice bro! logging it anywhere by chance?



yea I was going to at ironfreakz but I can here too if anyone is interested...this is my first cycle in quite a few years so I'm pumped!!!


----------



## teezhay (Aug 19, 2012)

Prince said:


> *IronMagLabs Osta Rx*
> 
> *25% Off Coupon Code = OSTA25*



Ostanish is three times the supply of ostarine for half the price, my man.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 20, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Ostanish is three times the supply of ostarine for half the price, my man.



Guys each one is great, not a contest.  Many love IML supplements and we know they are legit.  Elite Labs is a lot more per bottle, it is just a decision on what is best for you.  FYI, Orbit carries both!!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 20, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Ostanish is three times the supply of ostarine for half the price, my man.



Ostanish price will go up. Both are great.


----------



## jwa (Aug 20, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Ostanish price will go up. Both are great.



Agreed. Both great supps from quality companies.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 20, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Guys each one is great, not a contest.  Many love IML supplements and we know they are legit.  Elite Labs is a lot more per bottle, it is just a decision on what is best for you.  FYI, Orbit carries both!!!!



IDK anything about Elite Labs, but yeah with IML you definitely know you're getting what's on the label. Looking forward to trying their SDMZ 2.0 in my next cycle.

Btw, to say this isn't a contest is fairly absurd, considering that's the very essence of what the free market is about.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 21, 2012)

teezhay said:


> IDK anything about Elite Labs, but yeah with IML you definitely know you're getting what's on the label. Looking forward to trying their SDMZ 2.0 in my next cycle.
> 
> Btw, to say this isn't a contest is fairly absurd, considering that's the very essence of what the free market is about.



Sorry I don't make a habit of trashing the board sponsors brand, that was my point.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 21, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Sorry I don't make a habit of trashing the board sponsors brand, that was my point.



Good man and I stand by both lines. Ostanish will go up in price trust me.


----------



## jwa (Aug 21, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Sorry I don't make a habit of trashing the board sponsors brand, that was my point.



oufinny is 100% class


----------



## larry79 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Orbit, 
Any ETA on a resupply of Elite Labs Osta ???


----------



## RickyTicky (Aug 27, 2012)

all Osta prods Ive taken including IML's have done nothing for me...amma doing something wrong?


----------



## oufinny (Aug 27, 2012)

RickyTicky said:


> all Osta prods Ive taken including IML's have done nothing for me...amma doing something wrong?



I would ask you to qualify that with something like this, was your diet in check?  Did you have a consistent training regimen?  Were you lazy and did no cardio at all?  It could be you are a non-responder but most people show some response.  Did you notice increased sweating at all while on it?  That is an extremely common occurrence among users after the first week so it may have done something but you could have dosed it too low or had bad research OSTA.


----------



## HardcorePowders (Mar 31, 2014)

Who wants to see this stuff back at Orbit!? For Cheaper!?


----------



## MrAvg (Apr 1, 2014)

HardcorePowders said:


> Who wants to see this stuff back at Orbit!? For Cheaper!?


Yup!


----------



## SuperiorSarms (Jun 11, 2014)

Bump for my old product Ostanish! You can still get the same quality product now over at Superior Sarms! Buy Ostarine now!


----------

